# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  Volcanobox Inferno Unitool 1.2.3 Added All OPPO DEMO Fixer !! HOT Update :))

## mohamed73

what's new?  * Added All Oppo Phone DEMO Fixer !!* * How to do it ?*  *Download & Run inferno Latest ver** Connect powered on, Usb debug enabled phone with computer** Go to Tools -> Adb & Fastboot Rstool -> select Oppo Demo Fixer & Wait** After software successful Fixed , open phone Applications -> open "Oppo Demo Fixer"** Tap on "Fix OPPO Demo" Select on "Yes" Tap on "Active"** Phone will be rebooted at all done** Here is the Video for you*      Download Area  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
* VOLCANO BOX FULLY ACTIVATED : 129 USD only 
* VOLCANO DONGLE ( Inferno ) : 69 USD only
BUY THE BEST... BE THE BEST   INFERNO TOOL 100% FREE for 1 Month for All VOLCANO BOX 
MERAPI TOOL 100% free for All VOLCANO BOX ( no time limit ) Request fr  om VolcanoTeam... VolcanoTeam Requesting you to please Recommend INFERNO to all of your Friends. Talk 
with those who have VolcanoBox who don't have Merapi or Who have Merapi Activated Please ask 
them Just Try to use Inferno and Feel the Difference. i hope those guys will Enjoy alot.
    Please ask your Friends to USE Inferno.
    All VolcanoBox Users Please try Inferno MTK &  Inferno SPD. you will simply love it.   WE ARE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART. WE ARE HERE TO TAKE OVER*     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------


## mohamed73

_Google drive links   With IMEI   For Volcano Box الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  For Inferno Dongle الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Without IMEI  For Volcano Box الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  For Inferno Dongle الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

